# Immune Booster



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Our 6 month old, Gus, was diagnosed with demodex (mange) about a month ago. It doesn't seem to bother him but some days he really looks pitiful. Our vet gave us Advantage Multi to use every 2 weeks. On top of this, I have been using Vetricyn & coconut oil each day. I also give him a couple spoons of plain greek yogurt. He does seem to be improving. His hair is starting to grow back on the top of his head. Today, the vet did another scrape and the mites are still there. She did not think they were alive but told us to use 2 more rounds of Advantage. She also gave him an antibiotic and suggested we look into an immune booster. She said she could research them to find one or we could. She said we might also try a Vitamin C supplement. Any suggestions? There are so many online but I don't want to give him anything unnecessary.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The yogurt is already acting like an immune booster, but if you want to add something else, I've used Pet Kelp probiotics formula and Green Dog Natural's Whole Dog Daily. They're both powders that you can sprinkle over their food with a bit of water to make a sort of gravy. 

For the vitamin C I'd stick with natural sources, frozen orange juice, orange segments, etc. 

I'm glad he's improving!!!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Kelp and Salmon oil


----------

